# HOW TO MAKE DANANG PORK RICE PAPER



## danangcuisine (Jul 17, 2019)

Speaking of delicious dishes in Da Nang, it is impossible not to mention Da Nang's pork roll. This is one of the dishes that make up the Central cuisine brand. Although the way to make this dish is quite simple, not everyone can prepare the taste. Because of the unique point in how to make Da Nang pork roll is a combination of ingredients.

So, do you know which ingredients are prepared from these ingredients and how to make them? If not, then save the standard formula below that Delicious Ngon Da Nang share!

Ingredients to prepare

• 500gr of pork
• 300gr vermicelli
• 2 cucumbers
• 1 carrot
• Rice paper rolls
• Salt
• The sauce
• 1 bottle of pure seasoning sauce
• 2 garlic cloves
• 1 fresh chili
• 1 pineapple
• Street
• 2 lemongrass branches
• 1 lemon

Bundle (if you want to look beautiful): Use peanuts or thread cotton thread wrapped around the meat (the pig skin outside). Pack the meat in a mosquito net, or wrap the food, remove it carefully before boiling and steaming to fix it.
Boiled or steamed meat: Boil meat from cold water, the amount of water just flooded, add salt, boil over medium heat
Roll: Take the thin rice paper and paste it into the leaf, put it on the vegetable, the fruit and the meat, then roll it up.
Seasoning sauce or fish sauce.
NOTE

Central people often choose the type of grass pork to boil because of thin skin, less fat, thick, sweet and fragrant meat.
Newly cut cold cuts are beautiful and not crushed


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Oh....I thought you were asking how to make the rice paper, by your title.
They do sound yummy though..


----------

